# Recovery Timeline



## Jackson18 (Nov 20, 2006)

Is there anyway that someone could post a kind of "recovery timeline?" My visuals have been getting much better but i still feel emotionless and dead inside except for sadness and whatnot. Anyways i have hope that things are getting better but i was just seeing if someone could write something real quick.


----------

